# OUTER BANKS~BEACHWOODS RESORT~1BR/1BA/FULL KITCHEN SLPS 4 7/7-7/14 $700



## Egret1986 (Jun 5, 2017)

http://timesharevacationsblog.com/n...ts/beachwoods-four-season-outer-banks-resort/

Beachwoods Resort
1 Cypress Knee Trail
Kitty Hawk, NC

One Bedroom/One Bathroom/Full Kitchen/Slps 4
July 7-14, 2017
*No Daily Amenity Fees

$700

PM or Email Me with questions or interest in rental


----------



## Egret1986 (Jun 7, 2017)

The $25 daily amenity will not be charged to guests of owners.

Water park, huge outdoor pool, grills, fitness center, pool side grille, onsite lake, recreation area, lodge, hiking trails, beach parking.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jun 11, 2017)

All units renovated and upgraded.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jun 14, 2017)

Egret1986 said:


> All units renovated and upgraded.



https://www.diamondresorts.com/destinations/property/Beachwoods-Resort


----------



## Egret1986 (Jun 18, 2017)

Thank you to the two "recent" guests on TUG for your offers; however, if I don't rent this unit for the $700/week, then I have another option for the week that I will be using on Monday.


----------

